# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع > خامات إبداعي >  >  خامات

## مضراوي

*نموذج - المجموعـّة الأولـىَ* 



**
*تحميـَل*  

**









** 







*المجموعـةّ الثانيــة*  



** 




*تحميـَل*  

** 







** 







*المجموعـة الثالثـّة*






** 
*تحميـَل*  
** 
** 



*م/ن*

----------


## شوق المحبة

*مسس‘ـآآآء آلخ‘ـير ..*



*ح‘ـركآآآت آلخ‘ـآمآآآت ..*

*شكلهمـ كتـير ح‘ـلوـو ..*



*مشش‘ـكوـور خ‘ـييّ عآلنقل آلمميز ..*

*آع‘ـطآآآكـ آلرب كل آلع‘ـآآآآفيهـ ..*



*دمتَ بكل مح‘ـبة ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## Hussain.T

رووووعة 

يعطيك ربي العافية

مآ ننحرم من جديدك

تحيآاتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*من النمآذج شكلهم قميلين قدآً =p*

*ثآإنكس مضرآوي ..~ على الطرح ،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآإفيه ..*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ليلاس

شكلهم كشخة

يعطيييك العاااافية أخوي ع الطرح

ما نعدم

----------

